# Does mansturbation increase the intensity of OCD and depression



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

Masturbation may be perfectly normal but i felt some difficulties after ejaculation.
let me get you the picture--
i m taking Zoloft with wellbutrin(klonopin occasionally) for OCD and depression.
the medication works great and reduced the intensity of OCD and depression.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
but yesterday when i browsing the internet a popup opened with porn images so i got exited(also at that point i dont mansturbated for the 3 week).SO i mansturbated and orgasm is like jelly very semi-solid type(i m expecting liquid form) after that i felt relax and tired so i slept.
after waking up in 6:00 i went to school like everyday.
after couple of hours i felt like i my mind is going insane.i got depression feeling without any reason and OCD thoughts and extremely tiredness.
its very hard day for me.
after school i came home and slept for 9 hours..
after waking i still feel tired and insane type.so i again slept in 12:00am
the effect last 3 days..also i have taken my meds that day.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am asking is this normal or something is wrong in my metabolism.
is there any medication for this..?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

piyush3dxyz said:


> Masturbation may be perfectly normal but i felt some difficulties after ejaculation.
> let me get you the picture--
> i m taking Zoloft with wellbutrin(klonopin occasionally) for OCD and depression.
> the medication works great and reduced the intensity of OCD and depression.
> ...


Why don't you ask the doctor that prescribed your medication?


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

*doctor put me in 2 week dose.*

so i need to wait for two weeks.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it may. It's always worsened my condition. It makes you weaker, and saps you of your mental and inner strength to a degree. I've not masturbated for over 3 weeks now, and I hope to never again. Before I went for 7 months without masturbation and porn, and I felt like I was 21 years old again - happy and fulfilled (I was also learning Torah, mitzvot, and praying to G-d). I think not masturbating has a lot to do with personal and spiritual growth.

I read that if you can go without masturbation and porn for 3 months, you pretty much can break the addiction.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

dreamedm said:


> I think it may. It's always worsened my condition. It makes you weaker, and saps you of your mental and inner strength to a degree. I've not masturbated for over 3 weeks now, and I hope to never again. Before I went for 7 months without masturbation and porn, and I felt like I was 21 years old again - happy and fulfilled (I was also learning Torah, mitzvot, and praying to G-d). I think not masturbating has a lot to do with personal and spiritual growth.
> 
> I read that if you can go without masturbation and porn for 3 months, you pretty much can break the addiction.


Although I agree with you that porn isn't really the best thing to be watching and that it is addicting, I don't think that masturbation is anything bad. In fact, if you don't regularly ejaculate, you can have a lot of issues with your prostate down the line.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:troll :eyes :eyes Your compulsions will certainly intensify if you masturbate at the same time.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> In fact, if you don't regularly ejaculate, you can have a lot of issues with your prostate down the line.


I doubt that. Where did you get this info?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

dreamedm said:


> I doubt that. Where did you get this info?


It's called BS because not ejaculating leads to increased testosterone 3 weeks down the line which means more chances of it converting to dihydrotestosterone which enlarges the prostate and causes PC3 cell transcription.

Masturbation is perfectly fine. You probably have guilt about doing it that's why you have these neurotic thoughts. Where do you develop this guilt? People on the internet spreading false info that you believe relating to masturbation and anxiety?



> Endocrine response to masturbation-induced orgasm in healthy men following a 3-week sexual abstinence
> Michael S. Exton, Tillmann H. C. Krüger, Norbert Bursch, Philip Haake, Wolfram Knapp, Manfred Schedlowski, Uwe Hartmann
> Purchase on Springer.com
> $39.95 / €34.95 / £29.95 *
> ...


Sure if you have low testosterone it's possible that abstaining may help you after a while. But we are talking 3 weeks at least not a few days. And you should see a doctor to measure your sex hormones.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

dreamedm said:


> I doubt that. Where did you get this info?


I've read it numerous times, but now that I'm trying to find a reference, I'm also seeing support for the opposite. I guess I'm not sure anymore. :/

I do know, though, that in the past I was depressed and had absolutely no sex drive. Now that I do, I find that I'm a lot happier and more friendly to other people. I'm not sure what abstaining would do for me if I actually had a sex drive, but I just keep thinking of the times I was depressed.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

You have a guilty conscious over masturbation so you are going to feel bad about it and think you feel symptoms that aren't there. 

Moderation is key.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I've read it numerous times, but now that I'm trying to find a reference, I'm also seeing support for the opposite. I guess I'm not sure anymore. :/
> 
> I do know, though, that in the past I was depressed and had absolutely no sex drive. Now that I do, I find that I'm a lot happier and more friendly to other people. I'm not sure what abstaining would do for me if I actually had a sex drive, but I just keep thinking of the times I was depressed.


http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20090127/masturbation-and-prostate-cancer-risk

Excessive masturbation in younger men is linked with prostate cancer but excessive masturbation in older men (over 50) is linked with lower prostate cancer. They don't know why. It sounds like in younger men it might be an indicator of future prostate cancer rather than causing it, but further studies are needed.

Moderation is still key.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

noscreenname said:


> http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20090127/masturbation-and-prostate-cancer-risk
> 
> Excessive masturbation in younger men is linked with prostate cancer but excessive masturbation in older men (over 50) is linked with lower prostate cancer. They don't know why. It sounds like in younger men it might be an indicator of future prostate cancer rather than causing it, but further studies are needed.
> 
> Moderation is still key.


Not sure how 2-7 times a week is considered frequent..

I think that maybe how you did it is also a factor, such as using porn or not. I know that can cause ED, so maybe it is also linked to cancer?


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

dreamedm said:


> I think it may. It's always worsened my condition. It makes you weaker, and saps you of your mental and inner strength to a degree. I've not masturbated for over 3 weeks now, and I hope to never again. Before I went for 7 months without masturbation and porn, and I felt like I was 21 years old again - happy and fulfilled (I was also learning Torah, mitzvot, and praying to G-d). I think not masturbating has a lot to do with personal and spiritual growth.
> 
> I read that if you can go without masturbation and porn for 3 months, you pretty much can break the addiction.


is there any medication for the side effects of masturbations


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> :troll :eyes :eyes Your compulsions will certainly intensify if you masturbate at the same time.


ya thats true its like ocd is reached at plasma level after ejaculation.


----------



## piyush3dxyz (Jul 12, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Not sure how 2-7 times a week is considered frequent..
> 
> I think that maybe how you did it is also a factor, such as using porn or not. I know that can cause ED, so maybe it is also linked to cancer?


i usually mansturbate 3 4 times a week.
also i knew some of my friends they daily do it 2 times and felt not much side effects apart from fatigueness


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

piyush3dxyz said:


> i usually mansturbate 3 4 times a week.
> also i knew some of my friends they daily do it 2 times and felt not much side effects apart from fatigueness


The drug i'm currently on makes me very horny. First month I was doing it about 3 times a day, everyday. Now I'm down to 1-2 times a day. Yesterday I did it 2 times. I feel great either way, I have 0 anxiety thanks to parnate.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

piyush3dxyz said:


> is there any medication for the side effects of masturbations


If you're experiencing undesirable aftereffects of masturbation, just simply stop doing it.  You should feel better after several days or so.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

What undesirable effects are these?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

There is a site called actionlove or something like that. It's run by a japanese or chinese doctor or something like that. He claims that masturbation causes all kinds of diseases and disorders. I'm not sure if masturbation is perfectly safe. Every time you cum there's a release of neurotransmitters in the brain. Maybe you can also burn your NTs out if you jack off too often. Or what about sperm and loss of precious nutrients? When you cum a lot your body also has to produce lots of new cum. This costs energy, too.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

T800 said:


> There is a site called actionlove or something like that. It's run by a japanese or chinese doctor or something like that. He claims that masturbation causes all kinds of diseases and disorders. I'm not sure if masturbation is perfectly safe. Every time you cum there's a release of neurotransmitters in the brain. Maybe you can also burn your NTs out if you jack off too often. Or what about sperm and loss of precious nutrients? When you cum a lot your body also has to produce lots of new cum. This costs energy, too.


I hope your not trying to tell us that masturbation is scary. :afr

We were designed for that very purpose. I think it's pretty safe.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Reproducing isnt masturbation. Ever seen a lion masturbate in the wilderness? I havent. They need all their energy for survival. They also dont have sex for fun.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no more so than womansturbation.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think overmasturbating can cause real issues. I have seen porn where women actually passed out cause they couldn't bare the stimulation anymore. That is definitely unhealthy. That's the same as working out and always going to failure and beyond. This is hard on the nervous system. 
I really wonder if it's not actually possible to kill a person by genital overstimulation. Would be an interesting way to execute prisoners lol.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

@T800: I feel like I'm Ricky Gervais and your Karl Pilkington. No matter what Ricky says, he can never get through to Karl, and a lot of what Karl says is bullocks.

Just saying.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Who's Ricky Gervais? A porn actor?

I also think porn is really bad and unhealthy. It causes release of NTs and this can also be addictive.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

T800 said:


> Who's Ricky Gervais? A porn actor?
> 
> I also think porn is really bad and unhealthy. It causes release of NTs and this can also be addictive.


It's an addiction like any other. And if you don't think so, you're either in denial or just don't give a damn.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Masturbating does not cause these emotions/anxieties to come up. Maybe there is a correlation but it's definitely not the cause. Perhaps masturbating makes you feel guilty? Ashamed? Your response to that could have an affect.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

aqwsderf said:


> Masturbating does not cause these emotions/anxieties to come up. Maybe there is a correlation but it's definitely not the cause. Perhaps masturbating makes you feel guilty? Ashamed? Your response to that could have an affect.


Thank you for pointing this out. I suspect the correlation comes from the fact that people tend to seek out pleasurable activities (which could include masturbation) when they are stressed out, and the intensity of OCD and depressive symptoms likely increases as a result of stress.

Also, as you said, the masturbation could be causing feelings of guilt which in turn could increase severity of OCD and depressive symptoms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dreamedm said:


> I think it may. It's always worsened my condition. It makes you weaker, and saps you of your mental and inner strength to a degree. I've not masturbated for over 3 weeks now, and I hope to never again. Before I went for 7 months without masturbation and porn, and I felt like I was 21 years old again - happy and fulfilled (I was also learning Torah, mitzvot, and praying to *G-d*). I think not masturbating has a lot to do with personal and spiritual growth.
> 
> I read that if you can go without masturbation and porn for 3 months, you pretty much can break the addiction.


 You can spell His name out.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You can spell His name out.


jewish spelling variation - we don't do things the way christians do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

basuraeuropea said:


> jewish spelling variation - we don't do things the way christians do.


That's like denying him and Denial is not a river in Egypt :lol.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's like denying him and Denial is not a river in Egypt :lol.


i respect your beliefs despite not sharing them and you should do the same as a mentor on this site; the expression blatant trivialisation doesn't seem fitting for one in your position at all.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

T800 said:


> Who's Ricky Gervais? A porn actor?
> 
> I also think porn is really bad and unhealthy. It causes release of NTs and this can also be addictive.


No, Ricky Gervais is a comedian. Just go on YouTube and search; "The Ricky Gervais Show". It's a cartoon show involving Ricky Gervais, Steve Merchant and Karl Pilkington.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

What is Mansturbation? I guess this is when a man masturbates.


----------

